# Comic Mais-Kolben



## BigChicken (3. August 2003)

Hallo!

Ich weiss, das das net unbeding hier her gehört, aber ich suche Bilder von Comic-Mais Kolben. Habe bislang bei der google-Bildersuche noch nichts entsprechendes gefunden.

Oder ist es einfach so etwas mit Photoshop zu realisieren? Wie fängt man da am Besten an?

Ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt, das es ein Maiskolben wird mit Händen, Füssen, Gesicht und Sonnenbrille .

Vielen Dank schonmal...

Gruß,
          André


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. August 2003)

Vllt. hilft dir erstmal dieser Thread weiter:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=125375&highlight=banane


----------



## Tim C. (4. August 2003)

Schau dich mal nach der Freeware Font _Counterscraps_ um. Das sind jede Menge gezeichnete Küchenutensilien und Gemüse und sowas. Eventuell ist auch ein Maiskolben dabei, kann ich grade nicht checken.


----------



## BigChicken (4. August 2003)

Hi!

Unter den Fonzeichen war leider kein Maiskoblen dabei... !
Der Thread mit der Comic-Banane habe ich auch verfolgt, aber mit dem Pfadwerkzeug brauche ich wohl schon ein wenig mehr künstlerische Begabung um ein halbwegs gut aussehendes Maiskoblen-ähnliches Objekt herzu zaubern... Werde es aber mal versuchen. 
Kann man nicht irgendwie aus nem Orginal-Foto eines Maiskolbens so etwas wie ne Comic-Zeichung generieren??

Gruß,
         André


----------



## Pudig (4. August 2003)

Meinst du so etwas in der Richtung?


----------



## BigChicken (4. August 2003)

Ja.. sowas ist schon ok. Aber das Bild lässt sich für meine Zwecke nicht so gut verarbeiten.
Ich wollte mit den Maiskolben sozusagen ein Gruppen-Foto machen. Also sozusagen Maiskolben-Männchen in verschieden Größen und Breiten erzeugen. (So das man auch erkennen kann wen welcher Maiskolben darstellen soll.   ).
Daher ist es besser wenn ich so einen Maiskolben irgenwie konstruieren könnte um so die entsprechenden Gegebenheiten einzubauen.

Gruß,
            André


----------



## mäHne (6. August 2003)

Hi...

...bei der google.image.suche empfehle ich Dir, auch immer nach den englischen Begriffen zu suchen...
...try to search "corncob" - und Du wirst auch bei google genügend Bildmaterial finden.

Für hochauflösende Bilder empfehle ich gettyimages.com,
auch hier findest Du genügend Maiskolben/Corncobs =)

...http://www.foodpix.com


have.a.niCe.day

mäHne


----------



## mäHne (6. August 2003)

... hab mal schnell was zusammengetüdelt ...
... meinst Du sowas in der Art ?? ...
...oder doch eher "noch comicartiger" ?? 






Nicht wundern über die falschen Positionierungen der Ebeneneffekte ... aber das Photoshop hier auf diesem Rechner, übernimmt jeden Effekt immer für alle Ebenen gleichzeitig, ... total sch***** ..... auch wenn ich bestimmte Ebenen fixiere .... weiss jmd. Rat ? ....


----------



## Mythos007 (6. August 2003)

> aber das Photoshop hier auf diesem Rechner, übernimmt jeden Effekt immer für alle Ebenen gleichzeitig, ... total sch***** ..... auch wenn ich bestimmte Ebenen fixiere .... weiss jmd. Rat ?



Das liegt sicherlich an dem "Globalen Lichteinfall"


----------



## BigChicken (6. August 2003)

Jaaaaaaa... genau so in der Art meinte ich das... sieht echt supa aus    !
Wäre gut wenn ich auch "mal eben" so was zusammen clicken könnte  !
Kannst mir vielleicht so grob erklären wie du es gemacht hast?

DANKE... ;-) 

Gruß,
           André


----------



## mäHne (18. August 2003)

...s0rry, dass ich erst jetzt antworte, aber ein Kapselriss im Fuss hielt mich letzte Woche vom Praktikum ab =)) ... naja, vielleicht bringts Dir ja noch was ...

... hmm ... ist einfach nur zusammengetüdelt worden ...für das "comicartigere" Aussehen des Maiskolbens habe ich den Filter -Farbpapier-Collage- genutzt ... denke aber mal, es gibt dafür auch noch bessere Möglichkeiten...
... augen, arme, beine mit auswahl- bzw. pfadwerkzeugen + versch. ebeneneffekte ... that's it !


----------

